

CapitaineTrain Cookies Explanation (French) - t_fatus
https://www.capitainetrain.com/fr/cookies

======
t_fatus
You even got a cookie recipe at the end!

Don't read French? you should learn! It explains which cookies are set / used
on their website with a comparison with a lobby boy

